# Droid Explorer-adb and Internet Access?



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

So my computer makes this BUZZ sound from the speakers every now and then. It lasts about 1 second, it may make the sound instantly again, or a few seconds to minutes later. Sometimes it wont make this noise for hours, it is completely random. I had woken up in the middle of the night and noticed the noise at 3 AM, annoyed I decided to poke around this morning. All info when searching the net points to the PC fan hitting a wire, however this is not the case here. The noise is a topic on its own, I am curious about the Droid Explorer APP on my Windows7 PC. Checking through Norton for Firewall Blocks (thinking the noise is a notification of some sort) I found that adb.exe is attempting to access the internet constantly! Is this normal? Why does adb need to access the internet, especially when the Droid Explorer APP is not even running! Screeny Attached...

Thanks for any incite


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Have you tried replacing the version of adb in droid explorer with the one in the sdk?


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Have you tried replacing the version of adb in droid explorer with the one in the sdk?


No I haven't done that. Upon posting the thread I had to leave for work. WoW! The adb version was from Feb of 2011, a bit old, lol. So adb has been replaced, one thing I notice is as of late "daemon" seems to stop a awful lot. I have adb in my path on Windows7, meaning all I have to do is open a command prompt and start telling adb what I want it to do. As where before I would have to ~CD to Platform-Tools. But since putting adb in my path daemon seems to get outdated or die off quite often. I will report back if I still see the activity in Norton...

Thanks!

EDIT... OK its still trying to access the internet. Look at the LOGS, its just CRAZY! There are so many logs of this attempt, look at the date and times as well. WTF is going on here, lol.

http://pastebin.com/xsTrFHYR

EDIT #2... So I seem to have solved it. I had to remove adb from path, uninstall the SDK, and Droid Explorer. I then re-installed everything and its not trying to access the internet 24/7 anymore!

Thanks

By the way, I am NOT running Droid Explorer during these times, nor have I ran Droid Explorer lately.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Just when I thought this issue was done with! I happened to look again at Norton, and see that adb.exe is still trying to access the internet from within the program Droid Explorer. Am I the only one who notices this, or cares? Or is this not a big deal and I am over reacting here?

﻿Category: Firewall - Activities
Date & Time,Risk,Activity,Status,Recommended Action,Category
4/7/2012 6:27 AM,Info,"An instance of \"C:\Program Files\Droid Explorer\SDK	ools\adb.exe\" is preparing to access the Internet.",Detected,No Action Required,Firewall - Activities

There are 10-12 attempts per minute, its not like I am getting only one attempt every so often. But 10-12 per minute-EVERY minute of the day/night!

24/7 X 10-12 = WTF???


----------

